# Browsergame "Legends of the Universe"



## davev19901 (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Gamer,

ich möchte euch hiermit ein neues Browsergame vorstellen, welches mir doch einen recht positiven Eindruck hinterlassen hat.



> *
> www.lotu-online.de
> Legends of the Universe online [LotU] ist eine Wirtschafts- und Kriegssimulation als Browserspiel!
> 
> Beherrsche die Planeten in der niemals endenden Galaxie und errichte dir dein galaktisches Imperium von Gebäuden, Einheiten und Kampfflotten. Um an dein Ziel zu kommen musst du Gegner zerstören und dir Verbündete suchen, Planeten erkunden und Galaxien erforschen.*


http://www.abload.de/thumb/1q5jg8.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Anhand der Screenshots könnt ihr einen kleinen Einblick in das Spiel erhalten. Hier dargestellt ist das Nutzerranking, die Gebäudeauswahl, welche gebaut werden können, die "Zentrale" und zum Schluss den Signaturgenerator, welcher wirklich "chic" ist 

Ihr braucht euch den Link zur Signatur nur herauskopieren, es muss vorher nichts generiert werden. Die Signatur wird automatisch aktualisiert.



Um einmal auf den Spielsinn einzugehen. Nach der Registrierung (im übrigen kostenlos und eure Daten werden garantiert nicht verkauft  ) erhaltet ihr einen virtuellen Planeten, der zufällig generiert wird. Es gibt mehrere Galaxien, wo sich diese Planeten befinden, also sind nicht gleich alle Planeten in einer Galaxie untergebracht. Ihr bekommt zum Start einen gewissen Rohstoffvorrat an Metall, Silizium, Wasserstoff und Energie. Ihr müsst euch also ranmachen, diese Rohstoffe schneller zu fördern, sonst sieht es irgendwann schlecht aus und ihr könnt keine Gebäude mehr bauen. Also gibt es z.B. die Metallmine (selbsterklärend), Siliziumlabor usw. wodurch die Rohstoffproduktion gefördert wird. Damit diese Gebäude auch alle arbeiten können, braucht ihr Energie, welche durch Kraftwerke (z.B. Solarkraftwerk) erzeugt wird. Im Laufe des Spiels könnt ihr Verteidigungssysteme und Angriffsflotten bestehend aus Kampfschiffen bauen, um Planeten mit großen Schlachten unter eurer Kommando zu kriegen.


Ziel des Spiels ist es, die Rangliste anzuführen und seine Allianz auf den Thron der Rangliste zu katapultieren.

Persönliches Fazit:

Ich finde, dass das Spiel trotz des stolzen Alters von 4 Tagen ziemlich reif wirkt, mir sind bisher keine Bugs aufgefallen, alles scheint so zu funktionieren, wie es soll. Das Supportteam macht auch einen sehr seriösen und professionellen Eindruck. Ich hatte einige Fragen, welche mir nett und vor allen Dingen schnell beantwortet wurden.

Das Interface ist sehr strukturiert aufgebaut, nichts wirkt missverständlich und das Design ist wirklich der HAMMER! Wirkt sehr futuristisch, nicht zu dunkel (wie 90% der Weltraumbrowsergames) und vor allen Dingen nicht mit Werbung zugeballert (keine vorhanden).

An die Leute, welchen ich nun das Interesse daran geweckt habe: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich euch im intergalaktischem Imperium der Neuzeit wiederfinden kann, damit sich das Ganze schneller füllt. Um eure Planeten braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, die dürft ihr behalten 

www.lotu-online.de


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Februar 2012)

Sieht sehr nach einem nachprogrammierten OGame aus...


----------



## davev19901 (15. Februar 2012)

Es ist halt ein Weltraum Browsergame. Da OGame der Vorreiter schlecht hin ist, werden alle eigentständigen Weltraum Browsergames den gleichen Kommentar bekommen, damit hatte ich fest gerechnet.


----------



## XT1024 (15. Februar 2012)

Werbung im "habt ihr schon gesehen"-Stil ist irgendwie


----------

